# The Baltimore Bottle Show (The movie)



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 12, 2010)

I am a little late,my pc was down for a week.Better late then never.Enjoy

 A day at the Baltimore Bottle show with Dave and 2000 other bottle junkies.[8D] We got there at 9:30 am and it was packed! already.It was cool to meet up with all the ABN people.Oh by the way,if I put any of you on the spot with my film making,tough chit hahahah! 
  It was great to put a face to the (type) and with some, just a face.because I have never seen them on any of their bottle posts.That is about to change.[]
 For those of you who have never been to this show,go next year,it was the BOMB! if you want to go right now take a walk with me................

 Ps.I just made it, so the film quality might be a little sketchy,so go back and look again if thats the case it should be better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRnt4m6370E&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 13, 2010)

Vary nice.  Almost felt like we were there...
 Looks like we missed a very nice show....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah t was fun.mabye next time I will bring enough money to buy 2 hot dogs lol 3 bucks for a hot dog and 2 for a bottle of water.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 13, 2010)

Like i was right there Rick[]-----thanks for the tour[]-------------------------------Fred.


----------



## glass man (Mar 13, 2010)

DAMN I ENJOYED THAT RICK! GEEZ YOU KNOW NO FEAR WHEN IT COMES TO WALKING ROUND FILMING PEOPLE! I LOVE IT!!!!! ALWAYS HEARD THE BALTIMORE SHOW WAS A GOOD ONE,BUT LIVING WAY DOWN HERE I COULD ONLY IMAGINE IT OR READ BOUT IT.JUST AIN'T THE SAME AS SEEING IT WITH YOU TAPING IT AND LAUGHING AND MAKING COMMENTS BOUT IT! MADE MY DAMN DAY! THANK YOU!  FATHER TIME?[8D][8D][8D] WHEW!!![] HEY I ALMOST GOT TO SEE A FEW BOTTLES HYPER MAN,BUT WHO CARES HEARING YOU AND WATCHING PEOPLE AS THEY SEE YOU COMING IS WAY WORTH THE RIDE! I THANK YOU!! ANOTHER CLASSIC!!  JAMIE


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Rick,  

 I also just looked at your website.  What a treat!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2010)

Hyper? meee? noooo the RED Bull was hyper not  I <*> [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks KB.I need to dig something to add to it []


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 13, 2010)

Now I feel like I didnt even need to go.
 I could have just stayed at home and watched it on TV[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Now I feel like I didnt even need to go.
> I could have just stayed at home and watched it on TV[]


 
 Hahahaha I have to move up to making 1 hour flicks for the next show,its tough to cram 5 hours into a 10 minute flick[]
  Nice seeing you again Gunth,maybe next time we can grab a 3 dollar hot dog togather lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry the other link got messed up.Here is the new one.
 Baltimore Bottle show.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRnt4m6370E&layer_token=1cebdfb6cfc328ea


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice fick except that dork about half way through[:'(]
 Oh wait a minute that's me[] 

 P.S.  Forget about the $3 hotdogs and have someone take you for a Bmore crabcake after the show, now that's expensive - but worth it!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Rick. Felt like I was back at the show. I missed seeing some of the ABN people at the show and your video help put a face to their names. Thanks again.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 13, 2010)

> next time we can grab a 3 dollar hot dog togather


 
 I would find it much harder to pry open my wallet for a $3 hot dog than a $100 medicine bottle.[]
 You should have brought your probe to the show it would have helped get through the crowd.
 My wife liked the 'Father Time' joke. Who is that guy? Most excellent beard.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Nice fick except that dork about half way through[:'(]
> Oh wait a minute that's me[]
> ...


 
 That's nice of you,I'll pick up the tip []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> Thanks Rick. Felt like I was back at the show. I missed seeing some of the ABN people at the show and your video help put a face to their names. Thanks again.


 
 No prob Dan.I missed John "Digger" Odell I wanted to talk to that guy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is a better shot of the "Tree" I got from the writing contest.Lots of bubbles.I never dug a whole one.Paul dug one.
   We found a crap load of broken and battered ones.


----------



## glass man (Mar 13, 2010)

HAD TO WATCH THIS AGAIN! IT IS REAOLLY COOL THAT WHEN YALL ARE PULLING INTO WHERE THE BOTTLE SHOW IS THE SONG " ALL RIGHT NOW" IS PLAYING! APPROPRIATE! JAMIE


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 13, 2010)

You just had put my mug on there.....lol...It was great meeting everyone. I hope the people who couldnt attend this year can make it next year. Rick, you did a great job!


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you for the vid, Rick!! It was better than being there! [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Thank you for the vid, Rick!! It was better than being there! [8D]


 
 I don't know about better,but thanx for the props []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  baltodigger
> 
> You just had put my mug on there.....lol...It was great meeting everyone. I hope the people who couldnt attend this year can make it next year. Rick, you did a great job!


 
 Why certainly, as curly says[8D] you are that "privy diggin" dude right? lol
  Let me know how you make out in the pit diggin battle zone []


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the vid! Really nice stuff.


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Rick.  Very nice and looked like a great show.  Never been to that one.


----------



## THE BADGER (Mar 13, 2010)

hey slick rick what up bro,great video as always.you have a way of bringin the people to the places you video.i enjoyed watching and i appreciate the fact that i can go back and look at these videos at any time.for anyone that does video digging or shows etc. it is a lot harder than you think because you spend time behind that camera and it sometimes takes away from whats actually happening right in front of you at the time.the finished product is fun to watch.we really had a great time meeting alot of the abn people and everyone else for that matter.its fun watching the video of the show but by all means try to make it to the show.theres something for everyone there from the thousands of bottles,antiques,beer memorabilia,probes to buy,magazines to read, bla-bla-bla just go you'll have fun.MANY MANY THANKS TO THE BALTIMORE BOTTLE CLUB FOR RUNNING THIS SHOW THEY WORK THEIR ASSES OFF TO PUT THIS SHOW ON AND IT COMES OUT GREAT EVERY YEAR.LETS HEAR IT FOR BALTO-DIGGER ON ABN HE IS THE PRESIDENT OF THE BALT.BOTTLE CLUB.by the way rick i think you said penn digger but i think you meant pa.digger(doug)from allentown.  P.S. TO THE BALTO.BOTTLE CLUB MAYBE ADVERTISE YOUR SHOW ON YOU TUBE FOR NEXT YEAR ITS AMAZING HOW MANY PEOPLE SEE THIS STUFF AS OPPOSED TO PAPERS ANYMORE,EVEN THOUGH YOU GUYS STILL HAD 1,300 + AT THE SHOW.  THE BADGER(DAVE)


----------



## coalbottlemolly (Mar 13, 2010)

Rick,  another great job with the video. Dave is right, just walk up and start filming, that is the way to do it.

 CBM


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  coalbottlemolly
> 
> Rick,  another great job with the video. Dave is right, just walk up and start filming, that is the way to do it.
> 
> CBM


 
 Yeah just walk right up and get shot lol[]  Nice meeting ya man.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 13, 2010)

Badger, Thanks....that really means alot to us here at the Baltimore Antique Bottle club. We work for nine months pulling this thing together. Also dont think that the complaints about the three dollar hotdogs and two dollar sodas are not heard. Its terrible. 

    I also think advertiseing on youtube is a great idea. Rick....maybe we can use your video as an added bonus with a link to it. 

   I also want to reach out to everyone and ask them to promote, visit and contribute to the National Bottle museum. They have fallen on hard times and are in jeopardy of closeing in the next year. This would be a travesty. I am really thinking about organizeing a bus trip to NY for a visit. If there is anyone out there intrested Please IM me. It would be a overnight trip. I could make a pickup spot somewhere in PA. if anyone up there is intrested. I think its really important to the bottle hobby to help them. You can also email me at magicdestinations@verizon.net

   Thanks again Rick.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 13, 2010)

Sure you can use it John.If I would have known that I would have been more serious......NOT!! []
  So when are you planing the trip?


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 14, 2010)

Rick, Thanks. But first I have to apoligize for hijacking the thread. Didnt mean to...just had to get it off my chest. As president of the club all kinds of bottle info is sent to me from around the country and it was very disrurbing to hear that the museum might close. The info that I recieved is that if they couldnt find someone to be the director that the collection would be dissolved and donated to other general museums and you know how that will go. The bottles will probably be stored away or auctioned off.

   As far as the trip is concerned I just thought about it. As soon as I come up with a hard date I will forward it. I will start a thread for it. Although I own a travel agency I will do the trip at absolute cost. I will also donate something to ABN for allowing me to use this site as a way to reach all of you. 

   I think it would be cool if alot of the ABN family would go.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 14, 2010)

Ahhhhh I been high jacked by the best! [] Your not high jackin anyway you are talking about important stuff.No problem.
   You own a travel agency? book me a trip to Cancun [8D]


----------



## THE BADGER (Mar 14, 2010)

hey john,badger here.just let us know about trip im sure there will be a busload.if something would happen to the museum we can just keep all the bottles at my house hehehe.all kidding aside i'm in. THE BADGER(DAVE)   p.s. my wife just said my key wont work to my house if i bring them here.


----------



## glass man (Mar 15, 2010)

SINCE I LIVE LIGHT YEARS AWAYI WON'T GET TO GO TO THE BOTTLE MUSEUM,SO IF THEY WILL LET YOU PLEASE TAKE LOTS OF PICTURES! GIVE RICK PLENTY OF FILM AND JUST TURN HIM LOOSE!

 NO RED BULL TILL AFTER THE SHOOT[8D]  NAW IT WOULDN'T BE THE SAME...GET AN IV AND FILL IT WITH RED BULL,GIVE IT TO HIM THE ENTIRE TRIP THERE THEN STAND BACK AND LET HIM DO HIS THING!

 ONCE THE VEDIO HITS THE TUBE PEOPLE FROM ALL OVER THE COUNTRY,NO THE WORLD,NO THE UNIVERSE, WILL KNOW ABOUT THE BOTTLE MUSEUM!!!!!!RIGHT ON RICK!!![]  JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  THE BADGER
> 
> hey john,badger here.just let us know about trip im sure there will be a busload.if something would happen to the museum we can just keep all the bottles at my house hehehe.all kidding aside i'm in. THE BADGER(DAVE)   p.s. my wife just said my key wont work to my house if i bring them here.


 
 You can buy a house with a key of your own dave.Just sell some of the bottles


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 15, 2010)

I drink Venom G man its better then Red Bull [:-]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice job Rick on your video.  When is this trip to the bottle museum?  Where is it?


----------



## ktbi (Mar 16, 2010)

Great video Rick...would love to have been there, but it's a bit of a drive from California.  Maybe one day....Ron


----------



## logueb (Mar 16, 2010)

Very Nice Job on the Video Rick.  Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 16, 2010)

I enjoyed the video Rick ! Thanks for sharing !
 Maybe at next years show I will get to meet you .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Nice job Rick on your video.  When is this trip to the bottle museum?  Where is it?


 
 Its in NY balto digger is the man to ask questions about that.Im late for work seeee ya!  []


----------



## Stardust (Mar 22, 2010)

what a nice video. thanks for sharing, I felt like I was there also.
 star []


----------

